# Front bumper looks like CRAP!



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Just washed and waxed my car and with 8000 miles on it the front bumper looks like it was sand blasted! God I wish I would have know about the clear bra! My 91 Supra turbo has 170K on it and the front end has about 25% the chips the GTO has! I am really pissed.... I wonder how much the dealer will charge to paint it and then me get the clear bra.... Damn head lights and fog light lenses are looking bad too!!! Hood not so bad,, But crap!!! Anyone know where I can get a SAP front bumper from? Spice red painted already would be real nice!??? Did I mentioned that I am pissed about the front bumper!?!?!?!!?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> Just washed and waxed my car and with 8000 miles on it the front bumper looks like it was sand blasted! God I wish I would have know about the clear bra! My 91 Supra turbo has 170K on it and the front end has about 25% the chips the GTO has! I am really pissed.... I wonder how much the dealer will charge to paint it and then me get the clear bra.... Damn head lights and fog light lenses are looking bad too!!! Hood not so bad,, But crap!!! Anyone know where I can get a SAP front bumper from? Spice red painted already would be real nice!??? Did I mentioned that I am pissed about the front bumper!?!?!?!!?


Its been posted here before that stones and debris dont just jump up and hit the front end.Back off the vehicles in front of you brother.I dont have the first chip on my GTO but all my other vehicles do.I read that post when I first got her and I keep back when I drive it which is very hard to do at times but I know I would be angry if mine were to get chipped up.Keep an eye on ebay and back off in the goat:seeya:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Get used to it. After 2 year of highway driving my front end looks like it was blasted with a b-b cannon. Yet the front of my 92 Cutlas (has original paint and 189k on the clock) barely has 6 chips.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Last night i was folowing my freind in my 04, When he runs over a tree limb about a foot long. It gets flipped up by his car and smashes on to my hood. Just one more big ass chip. So my question is if I was to get a new hood could it be an 06?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Last night i was folowing my freind in my 04, When he runs over a tree limb about a foot long. It gets flipped up by his car and smashes on to my hood. Just one more big ass chip. So my question is if I was to get a new hood could it be an 06?


06' or 05' would work.


----------

